# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Προπολεμικά - Pre-war >  Προπολεμικά Επιβατηγά με λίγες πληροφορίες [Prewar Ships with Little Info]

## Nicholas Peppas

Παρουσιαζω εδω διαφορα προπολεμικα επιβατηγα για τα οποιο εχω πολυ λιγες πληροφοριες. Ελπιζω οτι αυτη θα ειναι η αρχη ωστε να παρουσιασθουν περισσοτερα στοιχεια γι αυτα τα πλοια κια να ξεκινησουμε καινουρια θεματα για το καθενα

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_ΑΗΔΩΝ_

Μια απλη ανακοινωση απο τις 15 Νοεμβριου 1896. Επισης μια πληροφορια οτι το πλοιο εκανε τη γραμμη Πειραιως−Κυθηρων την δεκαετια του 1890
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...7&postcount=30



> Στις αρχες της δεκαετιας του 1890−1900 την ακτοπλοικη γραμμη Κυθηρων από τον Πειραια μεσω και Μονεμβασιας Νεαπολεως δηλαδη(Γραμμη Πελλοπονησου –Κυθηρων) με προεκταση πολλες φορες μεχρι Γυθειο και Καλαματα, εκτελουσε για λιγο διαστημα το Αηδων το οποιο όμως ητανε Ατμοτελωνις για να λυθει το προβλημα που προεκυψε και τοτε λογω μη επιδοτησης της γραμμης.


18961115 Aidon1.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑ_

Αγνωστο κατα τα αλλα επιβατηγο, αναφερεται μια φορα στο _Σκριπ_ στις 23 Αυγουστου 1930, πηγαινοντας για την Χαλκιδα, Αιδηψο και Θεσσαλονικη.

19300823 Demetra.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_ΕΛΠΙΔΟΦΟΡΟΣ_

Το πλοιο αυτο αναφερεται σαν επιβατηγο που ανηκε στον Κ. Γαβαλα και εκανε ταξιδια στα 1934

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_ΕΛΠΙΣ_

Το πλοιο αυτο αναφερεται σαν επιβατηγο που ανηκε σε ενα Μαθεση και εκανε ταξιδια στα 1934

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_ΚΑΣΟΣ_

Πλοιο της _Εθνικης Ατμοπλοιας του Εμπειρικου_ για το οποιον εχω ενα δρομολογιο  απο τις 18 Δεκεμβριου 1908

19081218 Kasos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_ΜΑΡΙΑ_

Ποιος ξερει το πλοιο αυτο; Εδω δρομολογια στις 19 Ιανουαριου και 19 Μαιου 1922

19220119 all.jpg19220519 .jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*ΜΕΣΣΗΝΙΑ*

Το πλοιο αυτο αναφερεται σαν επιβατηγο που ανηκε σε ενα Οικονομακο και εκανε ταξιδια στα 1934

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Θεοδωρα* ειναι μυστηριο! Εμφανιζεται το 1929 σαν πλοιο που πηγανε στην Ιταλια και μετα τιποτε. Μηπως και ειναι Ιταλικο;

19291014 Theodora.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ*

Ποιο *Θεσσαλονικη* ειναι αυτο;  Εδω δυο δρομολογια στις 5 και 9 Νοεμβριου 1919

19191105 Thessaloniki Maked.jpg19191109 Thessaloniki.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*ΣΟΦΙΑ*

Το πλοιο *Σοφια* μου ειναι σχετικα αγνωστο παρ' οτι υπαρχει μια καλη φωτογραφια του. Η φωτογραφια παρουσιαστηκε προσφατα στο εξαιρετικο blog του Αλεξανδρουπολιτη δικηγορου Πετρου Αλεπακου  http://alepakos.blogspot.com/ με την επεξηγηση οτι το πλοιο *Σοφια* χρησιμοποιηθηκε για την μεταφορα μιας ... βουλγαρικης ταξιαρχιας απο την Θεσσαλονικη στην Αλεξανδρουπολη κατα την διαρκεια του Πρωτου Βαλκανικου Πολεμου.  Στο αρθρο, ο συγγραφευς το ονομαζει *Αγια Σοφια*.  Η ιδια φωτογραφια (σε χειροτερη εκτυπωση) εχει παρουσιασθει στο ενθετο του _Εφοπλιστη_ απο τον Φεβρουαριο 1997.
Aghia Sophia.jpg

Μια δευτερη φωτογραφια παρουσιαζεται επισης παρα πανω http://alepakos.blogspot.com/ 
Sophia2.jpg


Ποιο ειναι αυτο το πλοιο;  Δεν ειναι το *Sussex* της _Brighton and South Coast Co_ που εγινε επιβατηγο το 1920 για πολυ λιγο χρονικο διαστημα σαν *Αγια Σοφια* το 1922.

Μηπως ειναι το *Ayrshire* που ανηκε στον Φιλικο απο το 1906 μεχρι το 1920. Αν ναι, εδω ειναι τα στοιχεια του απο το Miramar





> IDNo:     1086061     Year:     1882
> Name:     AYRSHIRE     Launch Date:     8.82
> Type:     Cargo ship     Date of completion:     8.82
> Flag:     GBR     Keel:     
> Tons:     774     Link:     1618
> DWT:         Yard No:     1
> Length overall:         Ship Design:     
> LPP:         Country of build:     GBR
> Beam:         Builder:     Pearce Bros
> ...

----------


## Ellinis

> _ΑΣΠΑΣΙΑ_
> Αγνωστο κατα τα αλλα επιβατηγο, αναφερεται μια φορα στο _Σκριπ_ στις 17 Απριλιου 1930, πηγαινοντας για την Αλεξανδρεια. 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 71242


To ΑΣΠΑΣΙΑ ήταν ένα μεγάλο και αξιόλογο καράβι της εποχής του. Ταξίδεψε στη γραμμή της Αιγύπτου το 1929-33 υπο διαχείρηση Καλλιμανόπουλου.

Φωτογραφίες του ως αυστραλέζικο BOMBALA υπάρχουν αρκετές εδώ.




> _ΚΛΕΟΠΑΤΡΑ_ 
> Δρομολογιο του για το Βρινδησιο στις 23 Σεπτεμβριου 1927 και τιποτε αλλο. 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 71248


Πλοίο 4.000 τόνων της Lloyd Triestino, ναυπήγησης 1895. Διαλύθηκε το 1928.




> _ΘΕΟΔΩΡΑ_
> 
> Το *Θεοδωρα* ειναι μυστηριο! Εμφανιζεται το 1929 σαν πλοιο που πηγανε στην Ιταλια και μετα τιποτε. Μηπως και ειναι Ιταλικο;
> 19291014 Theodora.jpg


Ήταν αδελφό του CLEOPATRA.

----------


## τοξοτης

> _ΑΙΩΝ_
> 
> Πλοιο της εταιρειας Χατζηκωνσταντη στα τελη της δεκαετιας 1920


Τα πιό κάτω στοιχεία μπορεί να παραπέμπουν στο ίδιο πλοίο ?????

http://www.plimsollshipdata.org/ship...8875&name=Aeon

----------


## τοξοτης

Λες να είναι αυτό ???
Αλλα πάλι με τα λίγα που ξέρω δε μου μοιάζει για πλοίο του 1896

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...atingo-01.html

----------


## τοξοτης

> I am afraid she is the KATINGO HATZIPATERA indicated here
> 
> http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/chat/2338554/posts


 
Με επηρέασε φαίνεται το γεγονός ότι στη φωτ/φία φαίνεται μόνο το όνομα <KATINGO> Ενώ στο http://www.plimsollshipdata.org/search.php δίνεται σαν όνομα <KATINGO HADJIPATERA> και υπέθεσα ότι είναι διαφορετικά πλοία.
Κατόπιν αυτού προβληματίστηκα μήπως το εικονιζόμενο είναι αυτό που ψάχνουμε

----------


## Ellinis

> Λες να είναι αυτό ???
> Αλλα πάλι με τα λίγα που ξέρω δε μου μοιάζει για πλοίο του 1896
> 
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...atingo-01.html


Δεν χρειάζεται να σκαμπάζει κανείς και πολύ από πλοιία για να δει οτι αυτό είναι Λίμπερτυ. Το ΑΙΩΝ που αναφέρει η παράθεση του lloyds ασφαλώς δεν έχει σχέση με το ΑΙΩΝ του Χ"κωνσταντή, μιας και είναι πολύ μεγάλο, αφετέρου είναι φορτηγό πλοίο.

----------


## τοξοτης

Προς τους ειδικούς αν ξέρουν κάτι σχετικό με το παρακάτω που βρήκα τυχαία.

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...auplia-01.html

Aigialia,Monembasia,Nauplia


Φαντάζομαι ότι κάποιο τοπικό θα ήταν.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Τι ωραια που θα ηταν αν ξεραμε το ονομα αυτου του πλοιου. 

Ζητημα να ειναι 100 κορων. Η πρωρη δειχνει καραβι του 1880−1915. Η σημαια φαινεται σαν Αμερικανικη. Με παραξενευει η ναυαγοσωστικη λεμβος!!!

----------


## τοξοτης

> Τι ωραια που θα ηταν αν ξεραμε το ονομα αυτου του πλοιου. 
> 
> Ζητημα να ειναι 100 κορων. Η πρωρη δειχνει καραβι του 1880−1915. Η σημαια φαινεται σαν Αμερικανικη. Με παραξενευει η ναυαγοσωστικη λεμβος!!!


Νίκο το βρήκα με τον τίτλο <Aigialia,Monembasia,Nauplia>
Ισως να είναι ονόματα που είχε πάρει , ίσως να ήταν η διαδρομή που έκανε. Μέχρι τώρα όμως στην ιστοσελίδα αυτή μόνο ονόματα πλοίων έχω βρεί.

----------


## Ellinis

To εικονιζόμενο δεν είναι κάποιο τοπικό ακτοπλοϊκό, αλλά η ναρκοθέτις του πολεμικού ναυτικού ΜΟΝΕΜΒΑΣΙΑ. Της ίδιας κλάσης ήταν και τα ΑΙΓΙΑΛΙΑ και ΝΑΥΠΛΙΟΝ. Και η σημαί στη πρύμνη του είναι η γαλανόλευκη...

----------


## τοξοτης

> To εικονιζόμενο δεν είναι κάποιο τοπικό ακτοπλοϊκό, αλλά η ναρκοθέτις του πολεμικού ναυτικού ΜΟΝΕΜΒΑΣΙΑ. Της ίδιας κλάσης ήταν και τα ΑΙΓΙΑΛΙΑ και ΝΑΥΠΛΙΟΝ. Και η σημαί στη πρύμνη του είναι η γαλανόλευκη...


Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Παράθεση:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					Αρχικό μήνυμα απο *Nicholas Peppas*  
> _ΚΛΕΟΠΑΤΡΑ 
> Δρομολογιο του για το Βρινδησιο στις 23 Σεπτεμβριου 1927 και τιποτε αλλο. 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 71248_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Πλοίο 4.000 τόνων της Lloyd Triestino, ναυπήγησης 1895. Διαλύθηκε το 1928.


Ιδου και ωραια καρτ ποσταλ του  *CLEOPATRA/ΚΛΕΟΠΑΤΡΑ 

*Cleopatra.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> _ΘΕΟΔΩΡΑ_
> 
> Το *Θεοδωρα* ειναι μυστηριο! Εμφανιζεται το 1929 σαν πλοιο που πηγανε στην Ιταλια και μετα τιποτε.  Μηπως και ειναι Ιταλικο;
> 
> 19291014 Theodora.jpg


*Θεοδωρα* ηταν το *Teodora* του Lloyd Triestino.  Για την αποφυγη διορθωσεων, η καρτποσταλ γραφει *Teodora* πισω της



Teodora.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> _ΑΗΔΩΝ_
> 
> Μια απλη ανακοινωση απο τις 15 Νοεμβριου 1896. Επισης μια πληροφορια οτι το πλοιο εκανε τη γραμμη Πειραιως−Κυθηρων την δεκαετια του 1890
> http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...7&postcount=30
> 
> 18961115 Aidon1.jpg


Το ΑΗΔΩΝ ήταν πλοίο του πολεμικού ναυτικού, και για αυτό αναφέρεται ως έκτακτη η δρομολόγηση του για την κάλυψη του κενού στη γραμμή.

----------


## Ellinis

> Γνωριζει κανεις το ατμοπλοιο *Κωνσταντινος Σαλβ**αγος τ*ης Ελληνικης Ατμοπλοιας Βαλμα; Αγγελια της 25ης Σεπτεμβριου 1919
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 64936


 To πλοίο είναι το ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ της εταιρίας Σαλβάγου




> *ΦΟΥΛΑ*
> 
>  Το Φουλα ηταν το αλλο πλοιο της Ατμοπλοιας Βουρικη αλλα δεν εχω κατορθωσει να βρω τιποτε γι αυτο!


Το ΦΟΥΛΑ είναι αυτό εδώ

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Ομηρος* ειναι ενα απο τα λιγοτερο γνωστα πλοια της εταιρειας McDowall & Barbour και χρησιμοποιηθηκε κυριως σαν φορτηγο με λιγες θεσεις επιβατων...

Ειμαι βεβαιος οτι ο _Ellinis_ θα βοηθησει στην αναγνωριση του αλλα μαλλον ηταν το παλιο φορτηγο της Stephenson & Clarke με το ονομα *Laffitte*. Στην Ελλαδα βρισκοταν απο το 1908 μεχρι το 1912.

Εδω μερικα νεα σχετικα με το πλοιο απο τις 4 και 23 Νοεμβριου 1908


19081104 Omiros.jpg



19081123 Omiros1.jpg
19081123 Omiros2.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Το ΑΗΔΩΝ ήταν πλοίο του πολεμικού ναυτικού, και για αυτό αναφέρεται ως έκτακτη η δρομολόγηση του για την κάλυψη του κενού στη γραμμή.


Η Βικιπαίδεια γράφει :

Η ατμοημιολία *Αηδών* κατασκευάστηκε το 1884 στην Αγγλία στα Ναυπηγεία _Blackwall_. Ήταν σιδηρά ατμοημιολία τύπου _Κίσσα_, εκτοπίσματος 86 τόνων. Ήταν αδελφό πλοίο με τα ιδίου τύπου Κίσσα Ικαι Κίχλη Ι. Χρησιμοποιήθηκαν σε διάφορες υπηρεσίες, κυρίως στην δίωξη του λαθρεμπορίου, ενώ συμμετείχε στους πολέμους του 1897 και 1912-1913. Χρησιμοποιήθηκε επίσης για τις ανάγκες του Υποναύαρχου εκπαιδεύσεως στο Ναύσταθμο Πόρου. Βυθίστηκε το καλοκαίρι του 1924 στον Τούρλο Αίγινας.

Αηδών Ι (Ατμοημιολία)Χαρακτηριστικά*Ναυπηγείο:*Blackwall*Καθέλκυση:*1884*Παροπλισμός:*1924*Δίδυμα σκάφη:*Κίσσα Ι και Κίχλη Ι*Χρήση:*δίωξη του λαθρεμπορίου*Κατάληξη:*ΒυθίστηκεΓενικά χαρακτηριστικά*Μήκος:*23 μέτρα*Πλάτος:*5 μέτρα*Βύθισμα:*1,2 μέτρα*Πρόωση:*160 ΗΡ*Ταχύτητα:*9 κόμβοι 





Πηγή της : www.battleships-cruisers.co.uk]

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το ΑΗΔΩΝ ήταν πλοίο του πολεμικού ναυτικού, και για αυτό αναφέρεται ως έκτακτη η δρομολόγηση του για την κάλυψη του κενού στη γραμμή.


Αφου μιλαμε για το *ΑΗΔΩΝ*, ιδου και καποια ειδησις απο τις 17 Αυγουστου 1915


19150817 Aidon.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> _ΑΙΜΟΣ_
> 
> Μια φωτογραφια του _Αιμου_. Αυτο ειναι οτι εχω
> 
> Aimos.jpg


Η φωτογραφία είναι του ΙΟΝΙΑ. Επειδή ήταν γυρισμένη ανάποδα (καθρέφτης) ο καπετάν Τάσος νόμισε πως το πλοίο λεγότενα ΑΙΜΟΣ, όμως τέτοιο πλοίο δεν ύπηρξε.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Η φωτογραφία είναι του ΙΟΝΙΑ. Επειδή ήταν γυρισμένη ανάποδα (καθρέφτης) ο καπετάν Τάσος νόμισε πως το πλοίο λεγότενα ΑΙΜΟΣ, όμως τέτοιο πλοίο δεν ύπηρξε.


Δε γνωρίζω αν υπήρξε πλοίο με το όνομα ΑΙΜΟΣ
Συγουρα όμως το όνομα ΙΩΝΙΑ καθρεπτιζόμενο δε μπορεί να δώσει το όνομα ΑΙΜΟΣ

----------


## Ellinis

Μια χαρά το δείνει αν φαίνεται καθαρά...το Ν του έμοιασε για Μ και το Σ που δεν φαινόταν καθόλου το θεώρησε Ι. Δες τη φωτογραφία όπως την ανέβασα στο θέμα του ΙΟΝΙΑ.

----------


## Ellinis

> _ΝΕΑΠΟΛΙΣ_
> 
> Ενα επιβατηγο που εκανε το δρομολογια για Κυκλαδες, Ικαρια και Σαμο το 1920! 
> 
> Εδω δρομολογια στις 8 και 15 Σεπτεμβριου 1920
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 71254Συνημμένο Αρχείο 71255


Σχετικά με το ΝΕΑΠΟΛΙΣ γράψαμε εδώ.




> *Thrasyllos (Θράσυλλος)* was a small Greek passenger ship that appears in my records in the summer of 1926 and for which I have no other records. Here are her schedules on June 30, 1926 (Volos and Thessaloniki) and on September 18, 1926 (Smyrna)
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66694Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66695


και για αυτό εδώ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Αγνωστο πλοιο σε τοπικη ελληνικη γραμμη, των Σποραδων

Ειναι το _Αλσερ Καστελ_. Οποιος ξερει περισσοτερα γι αυτο ας μας γραψει

12 Σεπτεμβριου 1922

19220912 Castel.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ιταλικον ατμοπλοιον *Ιωαννα*, αγνωστων λοιπων στοιχειων στις 27 Ιουλιου 1914

19140727 Ioanna Ital.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το ατμοπλοιον *Ελενα* στις 29 Σεπτεμβριου 1919

19190929 Elena.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Ιταλικον ατμοπλοιον *Ιωαννα*, αγνωστων λοιπων στοιχειων στις 27 Ιουλιου 1914
> 
> 19140727 Ioanna Ital.jpg


Στην ιστοσελίδα του ΠΑΤΡΑΙΚΟΥ ΚΟΛΠΟΥ αναφέρεται το πιο κάτω ατμόπλοιο ΙΩΑΝΝΑ.
Δε γνωρίζω αν έχει σχέση.

<Βυθισμένο πλοίο στην προβλήτα του λιμανιού της Πάτρας το καλοκαίρι του 1941. Πρόκειται πιθανώς για το *ατμόπλοιο ΙΩΑΝΝΑ* που βυθίστηκε από βομβαρδισμό της γερμανικής πολεμικής αεροπορίας στις 20 Απριλίου του 1941. (Αρχείο Δημήτρη Γκαλών)
Το ίδιο πλοίο την περίοδο που ταξίδευε ακόμη *σαν ΙΩΑΝΝΑ (πρώην GRASHNA*). (Αρχείο Μανώλη Μπαρδάνη) >
Πηγές :
http://patraikosgulf.wordpress.com/k%CE%B1%CF%84%CE%BF%CF%87%CE%AE/
*Βιβλιογραφία** – Πηγές*
- Axis History
- Rudolf Lehmann, _Die Leibstandarte im Bild_, Munin Verlag, Osnabr&uuml;ck, zweite verbesserte Auflage, 1978
- Foro Segunda Guerra

----------


## τοξοτης

> Το ατμοπλοιον *Ελενα* στις 29 Σεπτεμβριου 1919
> 
> 19190929 Elena.jpg


 
Δε γνωρίζω αν αυτό το HELENA που βρήκα στο                            http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Helena-01.html

μπορείνα έχει σχέση.

----------


## τοξοτης

Πληροφοριακά και δε ξέρω αν έχει σχέση με το όνομα του πλοίου η ΜΑΡΑΝΘΗ είναι ένα από τα ακρητικά νησιά ΑΓΑΘΟΝΗΣΙ-ΑΡΚΙΟΙ-ΜΑΡΑΝΘΗ-ΣΑΡΙΑ

----------


## Ellinis

> Πληροφοριακά και δε ξέρω αν έχει σχέση με το όνομα του πλοίου η ΜΑΡΑΝΘΗ είναι ένα από τα ακρητικά νησιά ΑΓΑΘΟΝΗΣΙ-ΑΡΚΙΟΙ-ΜΑΡΑΝΘΗ-ΣΑΡΙΑ


Mήπως το μπέρδεψες με το νησάκι Μαράθι; H Σαριά επίσης δεν έχει σχέση με το σύμπλεγμα των Λειψών αλλά είναι στα βόρεια της Καρπάθου.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Mήπως το μπέρδεψες με το νησάκι Μαράθι; H Σαριά επίσης δεν έχει σχέση με το σύμπλεγμα των Λειψών αλλά είναι στα βόρεια της Καρπάθου.


 

Αγαπητέ ¶ρη,
Ομολογώ ότι δεν ήξερα την ύπαρξη νησιού με τέτοιο ή παρεμφερές όνομα.
Ψάχνοντας στο διαδίκτυο να βρω κάτι που να αναφέρεται στο <ΜΑΡΑΝΘΗ> έπεσα πάνω στα παρακάτω και από εκεί ορμώμενος είπα μήπως υπάρχει σχέση. Μήπως δηλαδή ο πλοιοκτήτης ήταν από εκεί και προς τιμή της γεννέτηράς του έβγαλε το όνομα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Εδω κατι για το ατμοπλοιο *Σια* που εκανε ταξιδια στον Αργολικο κολπο, οπωσδηποτε προς Μεθανα, Πορο και Ναυπλιο.  Πρωτη φορα το ακουω. _Ellinis_, ξερεις τιποτα γι αυτο;
Εδω ειδηση σχετικα μ' αυτο στις 20 Αυγουστου 1921.

19210820 Cia.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ατμοπλοιο *Αναφη* της Εθνικης Ατμοπλοιας σε καταχωρηση στην Σφαιρα της 9ης Μαιου 1920.

19200509 Αναφη Σφαιρα.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Στην ιστοσελίδα dim-n-marmar.chal.sch.gr βρήκα μια φωτ/φία ενός πλοίου <Κωνσταντίνος > το οποίο σύμφωνα με την σημείωση της φωτογραφίας μετέφερε κατοίκους από την Προποντίδα στη Λίμνη Ευβοίας και που αργότερα μετονομάσθηκε σε <Χίος>
  έχουμε καμιά πληροφορία για το πλοίο αυτό ??

Konstantinos-Xios-1.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Είναι αυτό _εδώ_.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Είναι αυτό _εδώ_.


Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Αγνωστο μικρο πλοιο, το *Ευχη* το βρηκαμε μερικες φορες σε καταχωρησεις στην Καθημερινη του 1923. Εδω μια απο τις 11 Οκτωβριου 1923. Ελπιζω ο Παναγιωτης να κοιταξει τα κιταπια του και να μας πει ποιο ειναι.

19231011 Eyxh Sfaira.JPG

----------


## johny1940

> Ιταλικον ατμοπλοιον *Ιωαννα*, αγνωστων λοιπων στοιχειων στις 27 Ιουλιου 1914
> 
> 19140727 Ioanna Ital.jpg


Πρoφανώς πρόκειται για το ιταλικό ατμόπλοιο GIOVANNA για το οποίο μπορείτε να διαβάσετε στον παρακάτω σύνδεσμο
http://www.tynebuiltships.co.uk/M-Ships/mercia1883.html




> Στην ιστοσελίδα του ΠΑΤΡΑΙΚΟΥ ΚΟΛΠΟΥ αναφέρεται το πιο κάτω ατμόπλοιο ΙΩΑΝΝΑ.
> Δε γνωρίζω αν έχει σχέση.


Το ελληνικό ΙΩΑΝΝΑ της φωτογραφίας ονόμαστηκε έτσι από το 1934 και δεν είχε σχέση με το ιταλικό πλοίο της αγγελίας του 1914.

----------


## Ellinis

> Δε γνωρίζω αν αυτό το HELENA που βρήκα στο                            http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Helena-01.html
> 
> μπορείνα έχει σχέση.


Το εικονιζόμενο είναι ολλανδικό φορτηγό ατμόπλοιο, αρκετά γνωστό στο  καταδυτικό κοινό μιας και το ναυάγιο του στο Κόρθι προσφέρεται σχετικά.  Βυθίστηκε το 1944 με το όνομα ΑΝΙΤΑ μετά από επίθεση βρετανικού υποβρυχίου.  Σχετικά μπορείτε να διαβάσετε και στο διαδυκτιο εδώ, ενώ είναι ένα από τα ναυάγια που περιγράφονται στο βιβλίο "Ναυάγια στον Ελληνικό Βυθό - Κατάδυση στην Ιστορία τους".

Για όσους παρακολουθούν το νήμα αυτό, να αναφέρουμε οτι για το παρακάτω ΑΝΑΦΗ έχουμε ανοίξει θέμα εδώ και για το ΣΙΑ εδώ.



> Εδω κατι για το ατμοπλοιο *Σια* που εκανε ταξιδια στον Αργολικο κολπο, οπωσδηποτε προς Μεθανα, Πορο και Ναυπλιο.  Πρωτη φορα το ακουω. _Ellinis_, ξερεις τιποτα γι αυτο;
> Εδω ειδηση σχετικα μ' αυτο στις 20 Αυγουστου 1921.
> 
> 19210820 Cia.jpg





> Ατμοπλοιο *Αναφη* της Εθνικης Ατμοπλοιας σε καταχωρηση στην Σφαιρα της 9ης Μαιου 1920.
> 
> 19200509 Αναφη Σφαιρα.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Στις αφίξο-αναχωρήσεις του Πειραιά τον Ιούλιο του 1923 εμφανίζεται μεταξύ διάφορων ακτοπλοϊκών και ένα πλοίο με το όνομα ΚΕΡΒΕΡΟΣ. Μιας και το παρελθόν του είναι θολό και δεν είναι καν σίγουρο οτι μετέφερε επιβάτες, το προσθέτω σε αυτό το θέμα.
Kerveros 23.jpg Kerveros 7-23.jpg

Eκείνη την περίοδο υπήρχε ένα ναυαγοσωστικό με αυτό το όνομα, ιδιοκτησίας – από το 1921 – της Ναυτικής & Εμπορικής Α.Ε. «Μιχαληνός». Είχε ναυπηγηθεί στην Ολλανδία ως WARSASH και μιας και υπηρέτησε στο βρετανικό ΠΝ έχει καταγραφεί ως εξής: 


> hiredscrewtug. Built 1915, 120grt. In service 12.10.15-22.10.19. Most hired screw tugs over 70grt used as expeditionary force tugs during part of the war; most of vessels released from naval service 1917-18 carried out similar duties. Nearly all were chartered as naval tugs and flew red ensign. Πηγή


 To 1919 ήρθε στην Ελλάδα και όπως βλέπουμε μέχρι το 1921 παρέμενε με το αγγλικό όνομα υπό ιδιοκτησία Αξαρλή:
warsash.jpg
Το ναυαγοσωστικό κατασχέθηκε από τους Γερμανούς την περιοδο της Κατοχής αλλά μεταπολεμικά επανήλθε στα καθήκοντα του. Το 1952 μετονομάστηκε ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ και τελικά διαλύθηκε το 1968 στο Πέραμα. 

Υπήρχε όμως το 1923 και ένα άλλο ΚΕΡΒΕΡΟΣ ιδιοκτησίας του έμπορου και τραπεζίτη Στρίγκου, που είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1914 στη Γερμανία ως βυθοκόρος (κάτι τέτοιο). Το σκάφος αναφέρεται το 1921 ως βενζινόπλοιο 166 κόρων οπότε μάλλον είχε μετασκευαστεί:
kerveros21.jpg

Αυτό το ΚΕΡΒΕΡΟΣ έχει περισσότερες πιθανότητες να είναι αυτό των αφίξεων του 1923. Πάντως την ίδια χρονιά πουλήθηκε σε Άγγλους, και υπάρχουν τα παρακάτω στοιχεία από το Lloyd’s του 1930: 
KERVER.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Στις αφίξο-αναχωρήσεις του Πειραιά τον Ιούλιο του 1923 εμφανίζεται μεταξύ διάφορων ακτοπλοϊκών και ένα πλοίο με το όνομα ΚΕΡΒΕΡΟΣ. Μιας και το παρελθόν του είναι θολό και δεν είναι καν σίγουρο οτι μετέφερε επιβάτες, το προσθέτω σε αυτό το θέμα.
> Kerveros 23.jpg Kerveros 7-23.jpg
> 
> Eκείνη την περίοδο υπήρχε ένα ναυαγοσωστικό με αυτό το όνομα, ιδιοκτησίας – από το 1921 – της Ναυτικής & Εμπορικής Α.Ε. «Μιχαληνός». Είχε ναυπηγηθεί στην Ολλανδία ως WARSASH και μιας και υπηρέτησε στο βρετανικό ΠΝ έχει καταγραφεί ως εξής:  To 1919 ήρθε στην Ελλάδα και όπως βλέπουμε μέχρι το 1921 παρέμενε με το αγγλικό όνομα υπό ιδιοκτησία Αξαρλή:
> warsash.jpg
> Το ναυαγοσωστικό κατασχέθηκε από τους Γερμανούς την περιοδο της Κατοχής αλλά μεταπολεμικά επανήλθε στα καθήκοντα του. Το 1952 μετονομάστηκε ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ και τελικά διαλύθηκε το 1968 στο Πέραμα. 
> 
> Υπήρχε όμως το 1923 και ένα άλλο ΚΕΡΒΕΡΟΣ ιδιοκτησίας του έμπορου και τραπεζίτη Στρίγκου, που είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1914 στη Γερμανία ως βυθοκόρος (κάτι τέτοιο). Το σκάφος αναφέρεται το 1921 ως βενζινόπλοιο 166 κόρων οπότε μάλλον είχε μετασκευαστεί:
> kerveros21.jpg
> ...


Δε ξέρω αν το παρακάτω < RIVER WITHAM > έχει σχέση με αυτό του θέματος. Παρακαλούνται οι ειδικοί να αποφανθούν.

River Witham_1.jpg
http://www.gettyimages.ae/detail/new...hoto/138602092

River Witham_2.jpg
http://www.gettyimages.com/detail/ne...hoto/138602093

----------


## Ellinis

Στον κατάλογο των ελληνικών εμπορικών πλοίων του 1908 αναφέρεται και το ατμόπλοιο ΝΕΑ ΤΥΧΗ ως "ταχυδρομικόν", επιβατηγό δηλαδή. Το παρελθόν του είναι γνωστό αλλά μιας και δεν είναι επιβεβαιωμένο οτι μετέφερε επιβάτες, το προσθέτω σε αυτό το θέμα.
nea tyhi.jpg

  Το ατμόπλοιο είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1869 στα Withy, Alexander & Co. του Hartlpool με το όνομα GAZELLE και αναφέρεται ως φορτηγό πλοίο. Το πλοίο που είχε μήκος 54,8 μέτρα και πλάτος 8,6 μ., το αγόρασε το 1907 ο Έλληνας εφοπλιστής Φαφαλιός που το μετονόμασε NEA ΤΥΧΗ. Στις 15 Αυγούστου 1915 το πλοίο κατέπλευσε ρυμουλκούμενο στην Καλαμάτα με εκταταμένες ζημιές από πυρκαγιά που είχε ξεσπάσει στο φορτίο πετρελαίου που μετέφερε. Έκτοτε δεν υπήρξε κάποια άλλη αναφορά οπότε το πλοίο μάλλον καταστράφηκε πλήρως από την πυρκαγιά. 

Να δούμε και τα τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά του πλοίου από το Lloyd's Register:




> GAZELLΕ
> 
> Code letters: JGRD - Official Number: 63033
> Master: Captain D. Rees (1784-1905)
>   Rigging: iron single screw Schooner; 1 deck; 2 tiers of beams;
>   4 cemented bulkheads; double bottom, aft 51 feet, forward 35 feet, 102 tons
>   Tonnage: 627 tons gross, 539 under deck and 314 net
>   Dimensions: 179.8 feet long, 28.5 foot beam and holds 15.3 feet deep;
>   Quarter Deck 36 feet, Bridge 40 feet; Forecastle 24 feet
> ...


 
  Σχετικά με το πλοίο υπάρχει αναφορά και στο http://www.teesbuiltships.co.uk/with...azelle1869.htm

----------


## τοξοτης

> Στον κατάλογο των ελληνικών εμπορικών πλοίων του 1908 αναφέρεται και το ατμόπλοιο ΝΕΑ ΤΥΧΗ ως "ταχυδρομικόν", επιβατηγό δηλαδή. Το παρελθόν του είναι γνωστό αλλά μιας και δεν είναι επιβεβαιωμένο οτι μετέφερε επιβάτες, το προσθέτω σε αυτό το θέμα.
> nea tyhi.jpg
> 
>   Το ατμόπλοιο είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1869 στα Withy, Alexander & Co. του Hartlpool με το όνομα GAZELLE και αναφέρεται ως φορτηγό πλοίο. Το πλοίο που είχε μήκος 54,8 μέτρα και πλάτος 8,6 μ., το αγόρασε το 1907 ο Έλληνας εφοπλιστής Φαφαλιός που το μετονόμασε NEA ΤΥΧΗ. Στις 15 Αυγούστου 1915 το πλοίο κατέπλευσε ρυμουλκούμενο στην Καλαμάτα με εκταταμένες ζημιές από πυρκαγιά που είχε ξεσπάσει στο φορτίο πετρελαίου που μετέφερε. Έκτοτε δεν υπήρξε κάποια άλλη αναφορά οπότε το πλοίο μάλλον καταστράφηκε πλήρως από την πυρκαγιά. 
> 
> Να δούμε και τα τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά του πλοίου από το Lloyd's Register:
> 
>  
>   Σχετικά με το πλοίο υπάρχει αναφορά και στο http://www.teesbuiltships.co.uk/with...azelle1869.htm


Φαίνεται ότι ο Φαφαλιός είχε <συμπάθεια > στο όνομα < ΝΕΑ ΤΥΧΗ > Το λέω αυτό γιατί ψάχνοντας για το αναφερόμενο πλοίο έπεσα επάνω σε μια παλιά (21-07-2015 )  ανάρτηση του φίλου Nichola Peppa με τίτλο : < Νεα Τύχη [Horncap, Maid of Syra, Nea Tyxi, San Antonio, Hsin Kong, Norina,Chung Hsin] > Το Νεα Τυχη (πρωην Κορη της Συρου η Maid of Syra) ηταν ενα παλιο φορτηγο της Byron SS Co Ltd και του Φαφαλιου.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Φαίνεται ότι ο Φαφαλιός είχε <συμπάθεια > στο όνομα < ΝΕΑ ΤΥΧΗ > Το λέω αυτό γιατί ψάχνοντας για το αναφερόμενο πλοίο έπεσα επάνω σε μια παλιά (21-07-2015 )  ανάρτηση του φίλου Nichola Peppa με τίτλο : < Νεα Τύχη [Horncap, Maid of Syra, Nea Tyxi, San Antonio, Hsin Kong, Norina,Chung Hsin] > Το Νεα Τυχη (πρωην Κορη της Συρου η Maid of Syra) ηταν ενα παλιο φορτηγο της Byron SS Co Ltd και του Φαφαλιου.


Σε πολλές εταιρείες τα ονόματα επαναλαμβάνονται γιά πολλούς λόγους πχ το πρώτο τους βαπόρι,το γούρι τους,χαρακτηριστικά της εταιρείας κλπ

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Πετρελαιοκινητο _ΕΥΡΩΤΑΣ_ (1925) αγνωστων λοιπων στοιχειων.   Εφημεριδα _Εμπρος_.

19250514 Ευρωτας Εμπρος.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Ξέρει κανείς κάτι για το παρακάτω ΙΩΝΙΑ ??

Ionia_I.jpg

http://www.levantineheritage.com/smyrna.htm

----------


## Ellinis

> Ξέρει κανείς κάτι για το παρακάτω ΙΩΝΙΑ ??
> 
> Ionia_I.jpg
> 
> http://www.levantineheritage.com/smyrna.htm


Είναι αυτό εδώ : http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...115#post555115

----------


## Ellinis

> Πετρελαιοκινητο _ΕΥΡΩΤΑΣ_ (1925) αγνωστων λοιπων στοιχειων.   Εφημεριδα _Εμπρος_.
> 
> 19250514 Ευρωτας Εμπρος.jpg


Να γράψουμε δυο λόγια και για αυτό το πλοιάριο που το 1920 εκποιήθηκε από τη βρετανική Ναυτική Βάση της Κωνσταντινούπολης σε Έλληνες και αρχικά ήταν νηολογημένο στην Πόλη ως ρυμουλκό με το όνομα ΔΕΙΛΗΝΑΤΑ. Το 1924 μετανηολογήθηκε στον Πειραιά ως ΕΥΡΩΤΑΣ και το 1925 μετονομάστηκε ΕΥΓΕ. Το 1929 το αγόρασε ο Π.Βαϊάνης και του έδωσε το όνομα ΜΑΡΙΑ Π. ΒΑΪΑΝΗ για να πουληθεί ξανά το 1939 οπότε και μετασκευάστηκε σε φορτηγό μότορσιπ με το όνομα ΜΑΡΙΑ Κ. Βυθίστηκε στις 28 Απριλίου 1941 στη Μάραθο Πατρών από γερμανικά αεροσκάφη.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Να γράψουμε δυο λόγια και για αυτό το πλοιάριο που το 1920 εκποιήθηκε από τη βρετανική Ναυτική Βάση της Κωνσταντινούπολης σε Έλληνες και αρχικά ήταν νηολογημένο στην Πόλη ως ρυμουλκό με το όνομα ΔΕΙΛΗΝΑΤΑ. Το 1924 μετανηολογήθηκε στον Πειραιά ως ΕΥΡΩΤΑΣ και το 1925 μετονομάστηκε ΕΥΓΕ. Το 1929 το αγόρασε ο Π.Βαϊάνης και του έδωσε το όνομα ΜΑΡΙΑ Π. ΒΑΪΑΝΗ για να πουληθεί ξανά το 1939 οπότε και μετασκευάστηκε σε φορτηγό μότορσιπ με το όνομα ΜΑΡΙΑ Κ. Βυθίστηκε στις 28 Απριλίου 1941 στη Μάραθο Πατρών από γερμανικά αεροσκάφη.


Φυσικα δεν μπορουμε να γραψουμε τιποτε παρα πανω εκτος απο ΕΥΓΕ!

----------


## Ellinis

Μια πρώην θαλαμηγός που κατέπλευσεμε το όνομα ΔΕΛΦΙΝ  το 1919 για να κάνει τη γραμμή Χαλκίδα-Βόλο

DELPHIN 7-19.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Η Βικιπαίδεια γράφει :
> 
> Η ατμοημιολία *Αηδών* κατασκευάστηκε το 1884 στην Αγγλία στα Ναυπηγεία _Blackwall_. Ήταν σιδηρά ατμοημιολία τύπου _Κίσσα_, εκτοπίσματος 86 τόνων. Ήταν αδελφό πλοίο με τα ιδίου τύπου Κίσσα Ικαι Κίχλη Ι. Χρησιμοποιήθηκαν σε διάφορες υπηρεσίες, κυρίως στην δίωξη του λαθρεμπορίου, ενώ συμμετείχε στους πολέμους του 1897 και 1912-1913. Χρησιμοποιήθηκε επίσης για τις ανάγκες του Υποναύαρχου εκπαιδεύσεως στο Ναύσταθμο Πόρου. Βυθίστηκε το καλοκαίρι του 1924 στον Τούρλο Αίγινας.
> 
> Αηδών Ι (Ατμοημιολία)Χαρακτηριστικά*Ναυπηγείο:*Blackwall*Καθέλκυση:*1884*Παροπλισμός:*1924*Δίδυμα σκάφη:*Κίσσα Ι και Κίχλη Ι*Χρήση:*δίωξη του λαθρεμπορίου*Κατάληξη:*ΒυθίστηκεΓενικά χαρακτηριστικά*Μήκος:*23 μέτρα*Πλάτος:*5 μέτρα*Βύθισμα:*1,2 μέτρα*Πρόωση:*160 ΗΡ*Ταχύτητα:*9 κόμβοι 
> 
> 
> Πηγή της : www.battleships-cruisers.co.uk]


Φωτογραφια του *ΑΗΔΩΝ* απο ενα φυλλο της _Ατλαντιδος_ της Νεας Υορκης του 1912.

ΑΗΔΩΝ.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Αγνωστο πλοιο σε τοπικη ελληνικη γραμμη, των Σποραδων
> 
> Ειναι το _Αλσερ Καστελ_. Οποιος ξερει περισσοτερα γι αυτο ας μας γραψει
> 
> 12 Σεπτεμβριου 1922
> 
> 19220912 Castel.jpg


Το ίδιο πό ιταλική σημαία πλοίο υκαι με το όνομα του εδώ διαφορετικά γραμμένο σε δρομολόγιο το 1920. To δε ΑΝΤΩΝΙΟΣ είναι αυτό εδώ.

hastirjlastle.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Να προσθέσω ένα ακόμη άγνωστο πλοίο, το ΜΟΥΔΡΟΣ, που εμφανίζεται το 1922 να κάνει τακτικά δρομολόγια απο το Ν.Φάληρο προς Γλυφάδα-Βούλα.

mudros 22.jpg

Ένα χρόνο νωρίτερα νηολογήθηκε στον Πειραιά ένα σκάφος με το όνομα ΜΟΥΔΡΟΣ. Οι διαστάσεις του και το γεγονός οτι είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1915 στην Αγγλία δείχνουν οτι πρόκειται για πρώην βρετανικό αποβατικό (X-lighter). Ιδιοκτήτες του ήταν η "Εταιρία Χημικών Προϊόντων & Λιπασμάτων" που αργότερα απέκτησε ο Μποδοσάκης. Το 1923 περιήλθε στην εταιρία "Μιχαληνός" και χαρακτηρίστηκε φορτηγίδα. Ο τύπος αυτού του πλοίου δύσκολα θα είχε χρησιμοποιηθεί ως επιβατικό, αλλά το όποιο ενδεχόμενο απομακρύνεται από το γεγονός οτι το ΜΟΥΔΡΟΣ της διαφήμισης αναφέρεται ως ατμόπλοιο ενώ τα X-lighter ήταν δηζελοκίνητα.

Το 1924 εγγράφη στο Νηολόγιο Πλοιαρίων του Πειραιά το ρυμουλκό ΜΟΥΔΡΟΣ που θα μπορούσε να είχε μετατραπεί για σύντομους πλόες αλλά η διαφήμιση προηγείται δυο χρόνια... Το ρυμουλκό ΜΟΥΔΡΟΣ βυθίστηκε στον Β' Παγκόσμιο στις Φλέβες. Υπάρχει αναφορά σε αυτό, _εδώ,_ μόνο που το ναυάγιο που φαίνεται στο βίντεο δεν ανήκει στο ΜΟΥΔΡΟΣ μιας και αυτό ήταν ξύλινο!

Επομένως η ταυτότητα του ατμόπλοιου ΜΟΥΔΡΟΣ παραμένει άγνωστη.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ατμοπλοιον ΘΩΜΑΣ ΦΟΥΞ σε εσωτερικο δρομολογιο στις 12/2/1925

Ατμοπλοια Επιφανειαδου, Μακεδονικα Νεα.

19250212  Thomas Fuchs Mακεδονικα Νεα.JPG

----------


## Ellinis

> Ατμοπλοιον ΘΩΜΑΣ ΦΟΥΞ σε εσωτερικο δρομολογιο στις 12/2/1925
> 
> Ατμοπλοια Επιφανειαδου, Μακεδονικα Νεα.
> 
> 19250212  Thomas Fuchs Mακεδονικα Νεα.JPG


Για το ΤΗΟΜΑS FOOKS υπάρχουν αρκετές πληροφορίες καθώς όταν ναυπηγήθηκε το 1865 ήταν ένα από τα πρώτα πλοία της Anglo-Greek Navigation, ιδιοκτησίας του Σ. Ξένου, που δραστηριοποιήθηκε στις μεταφορές μεταξύ Μαύρης Θάλασσας, Ανατολικής Μεσογείου και Αγγλίας. Όμως η εταιρία σύντομα χρεωκόπησε και το  803 κ.ο.χ. φορτηγό ατμόπλοίο άλλαξε ονόματα και χέρια αρκετές φορές για να περάσει στο τέλος στους Επιφανειάδη & Ταβανιώτη. Στο τελευταίο του πέρασμα από την Ελλάδα το αποθανάτισε ο Κ.Ζήμερης στο Βόλο:

Image16.jpg
πηγή

 Όμως στις 6 Δεκεμβρίου 1925 προσάραξε στο Καραμπουρνού της Μαύρης Θάλασσας και παρά τις προσπάθειες ανέλκυσης, τελικά βρέθηκε περικυκλωμένο από την άμμο και εγκαταλείφθηκε. Τον Αύγουστο του 1926 το ναυάγιο πουλήθηκε σε Έλληνες της Κωνσταντινούπολης για να διαλυθεί επί τόπου. Και μια δημοσίευση της εποχής του ναυαγίου:

thomas fooks NME.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Το 1919 ο εφοπλιστής Παύλος Δαμουλάκης απέκτησε ένα βρετανικό Motor Launch, το ML.208, όπως βλέπουμε εδώ:
ML 208 Damoulakis.jpg

Το σκάφος είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1915-16 για το βρετανικό Π.Ν. στα Elco των ΗΠΑ μαζί με εκατοντάδες αδελφά, ένα από τα οποία βλέπουμε παρακάτω. Είχαν κατασκευαστεί από ξυλία και είχαν χρησιμεύσει κυρίως σε ανθυποβριαχικά καθήκοντα. Περισσότερα για τα ML μπορεί κανείς να διαβάσει και εδώ. Μετά το τέλος του πολέμου αρκετά M.L. που βρίσκονταν παροπλισμένα στο Μούδρο πουλήθηκαν σε Έλληνες εφοπλιστές.
WW1Memoir-MLp25L.jpg

Πιθανώς το σκάφος να προοριζόταν για να μετατραπεί σε επιβατηγό μιας και ο Παύλος Δαμουλάκης είχε τουλάχιστον τρια ακτοπλοϊκά, το MINΩΤΑΥΡΟΣ του 1914-16, το ΜΙΝΩΤΑΥΡΟΣ του 1916-22 που ταξίδευε υπό την "Κρητική Ατμοπλοΐα" και το ΖΑΤΟΥΝΑ το 1916-21. Το 1928-30 είχε στην ιδιοκτησία του ένα ακόμη ΜΙΝΩΤΑΥΡΟΣ. Πάντως ο Δαμουλάκης είχε εμπλακεί και σε άλλες δρααστηριότητες μιας και το 1922 πλειοδότησε στην απόκτηση του ναυαγίου του αντιτορπιλικού ΝΑΥΚΡΑΤΟΥΣΑ για το οποίο μεταφέρω τα παρακάτω από το βιβλίο "_Ανελκύοντας την Ιστορία: η εποποιία της ανέλκυσης ναυαγίων στην μεταπολεμική Ελλάδα_":




> Τον Ιούνιο του 1923 αναφέρεται η εκποίηση του ναυαγισθέντος αντιτορπιλικού ΝΑΥΚΡΑΤΟΥΣΑ το οποίο είχε προσαράξει στη νησίδα Παξιμάδι της Μήλου το Μάρτιο του 1921. Επρόκειτο για ένα σκάφος εκτοπίσματος 380 τόνων που είχε υπηρετήσει στο ελληνικό Πολεμικό Ναυτικό από το 1905 οπότε και είχε ναυπηγηθεί στα αγγλικά ναυπηγεία Yarrow. Στις αρχές του 1922 είχαν υποβληθεί στο υπουργείο των Ναυτικών, προτάσεις για την ανέλκυση του σκάφους. Το υπουργείο αρχικά είχε επιτρέψει την ανέλκυση, εφόσον είχε πρώτα αφαιρεθεί ο οπλισμός και κάθε χρήσιμο υλικό. Τελικά η επιτροπή που σχηματίστηκε για να αξιολογήσει το κατά πόσο είναι οικονομικώς λογική η ανέλκυση του ΝΑΥΚΡΑΤΟΥΣΑ, αποφάνθηκε ότι δεν συνέφερε. Έτσι το σκάφος εκποιήθηκε για την αξία του ως παλιοσίδηρα. Πλειοδότης στην αγορά του ναυαγίου ήταν ο Παύλος Δαμουλάκης ο οποίος μεταπώλησε στους Ιωαν. Δαμουλάκη, Αλκιβιάδη Μπραβάκο και Νικ. Χατζηγιαννάκη. Τα σίδερα που προέκυψαν από τις εργασίες κοπής μεταφέρθηκαν στον Πειραιά με το πετρελαιοκίνητο ΑΓΙΑ ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ για να πουληθούν.

----------


## Ellinis

Ένα πλοίο με μάλλον σύντομο πέρασμα από την ακτοπλοΐα μιας και δεν το έχω συναντήσει κάπου αλλού παρά στην παρακάτω ανακοίνωση του 1921 που ταξίδευε από Πειραιά έως Κέρκυρα.

methodios.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ένα πλοίο με μάλλον σύντομο πέρασμα από την ακτοπλοΐα μιας και δεν το έχω συναντήσει κάπου αλλού παρά στην παρακάτω ανακοίνωση του 1921 που ταξίδευε από Πειραιά έως Κέρκυρα.
> 
> methodios.jpg


Και εγω το εχω στην _Καθημερινη_ της 19ης Αυγουστου 1921.

19210819 Methodios Ka0hm.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Να γράψουμε δυο λόγια και για αυτό το πλοιάριο που το 1920 εκποιήθηκε από τη βρετανική Ναυτική Βάση της Κωνσταντινούπολης σε Έλληνες και αρχικά ήταν νηολογημένο στην Πόλη ως ρυμουλκό με το όνομα ΔΕΙΛΗΝΑΤΑ. Το 1924 μετανηολογήθηκε στον Πειραιά ως ΕΥΡΩΤΑΣ και το 1925 μετονομάστηκε ΕΥΓΕ. Το 1929 το αγόρασε ο Π.Βαϊάνης και του έδωσε το όνομα ΜΑΡΙΑ Π. ΒΑΪΑΝΗ για να πουληθεί ξανά το 1939 οπότε και μετασκευάστηκε σε φορτηγό μότορσιπ με το όνομα ΜΑΡΙΑ Κ. Βυθίστηκε στις 28 Απριλίου 1941 στη Μάραθο Πατρών από γερμανικά αεροσκάφη.


Κοιτάζοντας ξανά τη φωτογραφία του ΕΥΡΩΤΑΣ συνειδητοποίησα οτι και αυτό ήταν μετασκευή από βρετανικό M.L. σαν το παρακάτω. 



> Το σκάφος είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1915-16 για το βρετανικό Π.Ν. στα Elco των  ΗΠΑ μαζί με εκατοντάδες αδελφά, ένα από τα οποία βλέπουμε παρακάτω.  Είχαν κατασκευαστεί από ξυλία και είχαν χρησιμεύσει κυρίως σε  ανθυποβριαχικά καθήκοντα. Περισσότερα για τα ML μπορεί κανείς να  διαβάσει και εδώ. Μετά το τέλος του πολέμου αρκετά M.L. που βρίσκονταν παροπλισμένα στο Μούδρο πουλήθηκαν σε Έλληνες εφοπλιστές.
> WW1Memoir-MLp25L.jpg


Με την ευκαιρία, διαβάζουμε _εδώ_ οτι από τα 701 πλοιάρια αυτού του τύπου τα  πρώτα 50 κατασκευάστηκαν στα Elco των ΗΠΑ και είχαν μήκος 23 μέτρων, ενω τα υπόλοιπα κατασκεύαστηκαν στα Canadian Vickers, στο Μόντρεαλ και είχαν μήκος 24,4 μέτρα. Αλλά σε μια εξαιρετική ιστοσελίδα για τα M.L. εδώ διαβάζουμε οτι όλα κατασκευάστηκαν στα Elco. Πάντως οτι το ΕΥΡΩΤΑΣ αναφέρεται ως μήκους 23 μέτρων ίσως δείχνει οτι ανήκε στην ομάδα των πρώτων 50. 
Από όλα αυτά τα ξύλινα σκάφη σήμερα απομένει ένα που σιγά σιγα αποσυντείθεται, σχετικά και εδώ. 

Και ενα σχέδιο της κλάσης:
lines_drawing-sm.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Στις αφίξο-αναχωρήσεις του Πειραιά τον Ιούλιο του 1923 εμφανίζεται μεταξύ διάφορων ακτοπλοϊκών και ένα πλοίο με το όνομα ΚΕΡΒΕΡΟΣ. Μιας και το παρελθόν του είναι θολό και δεν είναι καν σίγουρο οτι μετέφερε επιβάτες, το προσθέτω σε αυτό το θέμα.
> Kerveros 23.jpg Kerveros 7-23.jpg
> 
> Eκείνη την περίοδο υπήρχε ένα ναυαγοσωστικό με αυτό το όνομα, ιδιοκτησίας – από το 1921 – της Ναυτικής & Εμπορικής Α.Ε. «Μιχαληνός». Είχε ναυπηγηθεί στην Ολλανδία ως WARSASH και μιας και υπηρέτησε στο βρετανικό ΠΝ έχει καταγραφεί ως εξής:  To 1919 ήρθε στην Ελλάδα και όπως βλέπουμε μέχρι το 1921 παρέμενε με το αγγλικό όνομα υπό ιδιοκτησία Αξαρλή:
> warsash.jpg
> Το ναυαγοσωστικό κατασχέθηκε από τους Γερμανούς την περιοδο της Κατοχής αλλά μεταπολεμικά επανήλθε στα καθήκοντα του. Το 1952 μετονομάστηκε ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ και τελικά διαλύθηκε το 1968 στο Πέραμα. 
> 
> Υπήρχε όμως το 1923 και ένα άλλο ΚΕΡΒΕΡΟΣ ιδιοκτησίας του έμπορου και τραπεζίτη Στρίγκου, που είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1914 στη Γερμανία ως βυθοκόρος (κάτι τέτοιο). Το σκάφος αναφέρεται το 1921 ως βενζινόπλοιο 166 κόρων οπότε μάλλον είχε μετασκευαστεί:
> kerveros21.jpg
> ...


Μια φωτογραφια ενος πλοιου με το ονομα *ΚΕΡΒΕΡΟΣ* στην Συρο (απο μια ιστοσελιδα του Φουστανου).

Κερβερος.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Mια ανακοίνωση για μεταφορά επιβατών και εμπορευμάτων από τον Πειραιά προς την Κύμη με το 400 τόνων ΣΜΥΡΝΗ τον Νοέμβρη του 1919. Το σκάφος αναφέρεται ως "ελικοκίνητο ιστιοφόρο" δηλαδή έφερε μηχανή και βοηθητική ιστιοφορία. Η ταυτότητα του σκάφους δεν είναι βέβαιη, ωστόσο πρόσφατα ανακάλυψα οτι υπήρχε ένα ΣΜΥΡΝΗ επίσης 400 τόνων που είχε νηολογηθεί στη Βράιλα το 1885, υπό ελληνική σημαία. Αν και αρχικά είχε χαρακτηριστεί ως σλέπι και προφανώς ταξίδευε στον Δούναβη, το σκάφος αργότερα (άγνωστο πότε) μετατράπη σε "_motonave_" δηλαδή σε μηχανοκίνητο υπό τον Ι. Παντελή. Το σκάφος υπήρχε ακόμη το 1939 αλλά δεν είναι γνωστό το τι απέγινε. Πιθανώς το motonave ΣΜΥΡΝΗ της Βράιλας να είναι το σκάφος της αγγελίας.

smyrni.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Μια καταχώρηση ενός ασυνήθιστου δρομολογίου στο Αιγαίο από ένα ρώσικο πλοίο.
nadesdha.jpg

Το ατμόπλοιο NADEΖHDA αναχωρούσε το 1921 από τον Πειραιά για τρία λιμάνια της Σάμου, τη Σύμη και τη Ρόδο αλλά για πέντε λιμάνια της Μικρασιατικής ακτής: την Νέα Έφεσο, το Κουλούκιο (σημερινό Gulluk), τη Φοινίκη, τη Μάκρη και την Αττάλεια. Η προσέγγιση στο Κιουλούκιο - το επίνειο των Μυλάσων - αντί της Αλικαρνασσού ίσως προξενεί σήμερα εντύπωση, αλλά τότε η Αλικαρνασσός ήταν μια μικρή κομόπωλη, ενώ στο Κουλούκι συγκεντρωνόταν το αλεύρι και το λάδι που επεξεργαζόταν στα Μύλασα.

Η ταυτότητα του πλοίου παραμένει θολή. To όνομα του (σημαίνει Ελπίδα) ήταν αρκετά συνηθισμένο και το είχαν διάφορα τροχήλατα ρώσικα ποταμόπλοια της εποχής. Ίσως κάποιο από αυτά να έμεινε χωρίς αντικείμενο εξαιτίας του ρωσικού εμφύλιου και να δοκίμασε την τύχη του στο Αιγαίο. 
Mια περίπτωση είναι αυτό, ναυπήγησης 1898
nadesdha 1898.jpg

αλλά πιο κοντά μας ήταν το παρακάτω λευκό NADEZHDA που εικονίζεται στην Οδησσό περί το 1915.
nadhesdha 1915 odessa.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Το ίδιο υπό ιταλική σημαία πλοίο και με το όνομα του εδώ διαφορετικά γραμμένο σε δρομολόγιο το 1920. To δε ΑΝΤΩΝΙΟΣ είναι αυτό εδώ.
> 
> hastirjlastle.jpg





> _2.ΑΛΣΕΡ ΚΑΣΤΕΛ_
> 
> Το *Αλσερ Καστελ* ηταν ιταλικο ατμοπλοιο που  φαινεται οτι εκανε μερικα δρομολογια στις Σποραδες το 1922. Εδω  δρομολογιο για Κυμη, Σκυρο, Σκοπελο, Σκιαθο και Βολο στις 11 και 12  Σεπτεμβριου 1922.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 121514Συνημμένο Αρχείο 121515


Αυτό το καραβάκι το έχουμε δει με το όνομα του γραμμένο με διάφορες εκδοχές... 
Εδώ το βλέπουμε ως HASTINGS CASTLE κατά την έλευση του από την Ιταλία στον Πειραιά το 1921. 
Eκτιμώ οτι ήταν αρχικά αλιευτικό της "Castle Steam Trawlers", κάτι σαν αυτό, και κατά τον πόλεμο υπηρέτησε ως ναρκαλιευτικό ή βοηθητικό του ιταλικού Π.Ν.

hastings castle.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Μια καταχώρηση ενός ασυνήθιστου δρομολογίου στο Αιγαίο από ένα ρώσικο πλοίο.
> nadesdha.jpg
> 
> Το ατμόπλοιο NADEΖHDA αναχωρούσε το 1921 από τον Πειραιά για τρία λιμάνια της Σάμου, τη Σύμη και τη Ρόδο αλλά για πέντε λιμάνια της Μικρασιατικής ακτής: την Νέα Έφεσο, το Κουλούκιο (σημερινό Gulluk), τη Φοινίκη, τη Μάκρη και την Αττάλεια. Η προσέγγιση στο Κιουλούκιο - το επίνειο των Μυλάσων - αντί της Αλικαρνασσού ίσως προξενεί σήμερα εντύπωση, αλλά τότε η Αλικαρνασσός ήταν μια μικρή κομόπωλη, ενώ στο Κουλούκι συγκεντρωνόταν το αλεύρι και το λάδι που επεξεργαζόταν στα Μύλασα.
> 
> Η ταυτότητα του πλοίου παραμένει θολή. To όνομα του (σημαίνει Ελπίδα) ήταν αρκετά συνηθισμένο και το είχαν διάφορα τροχήλατα ρώσικα ποταμόπλοια της εποχής. Ίσως κάποιο από αυτά να έμεινε χωρίς αντικείμενο εξαιτίας του ρωσικού εμφύλιου και να δοκίμασε την τύχη του στο Αιγαίο.


Τελικά αυτό το πλοίο δεν ήταν και τόσο άγνωστο αφού όπως διαβάζουμε εδώ ήταν το μετέπειτα ΚΑΣΣΙΑΝΗ.
Και αφού λύσαμε ένα, ας βάλουμε ένα άλλο "άγνωστο" το ΛΟΥΛΟΥ που ταξίδευε από Πειραιά έως Βόλο μέσω Ευβοϊκού. Το μηχανουργείο Περράκη που αναφέρει ήταν τότε στην οδό Αριστείδου άρα μάλλον στα Λεμονάδικα έδενε το "πετρελαιόπλοιον"...

loulou.jpg

----------


## tzilivak

Μαρια.jpg 

s-l1600.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Μαρια.jpg 
> 
> s-l1600.jpg


To πρώτο είναι το ΜΑΡΙΑ Λ. και το δεύτερο το ΜΑΝΑ ένα από τα πιο δημοφιλή προπολεμικά σε Σαρωνικό και Ευβοϊκό.

----------


## Ellinis

> Το *Ομηρος* ειναι ενα απο τα λιγοτερο γνωστα πλοια της εταιρειας McDowall & Barbour και χρησιμοποιηθηκε κυριως σαν φορτηγο με λιγες θεσεις επιβατων...
> 
> Ειμαι βεβαιος οτι ο _Ellinis_ θα βοηθησει στην αναγνωριση του αλλα μαλλον ηταν το παλιο φορτηγο της Stephenson & Clarke με το ονομα *Laffitte*. Στην Ελλαδα βρισκοταν απο το 1908 μεχρι το 1912.
> 
> Εδω μερικα νεα σχετικα με το πλοιο απο τις 4 και 23 Νοεμβριου 1908
> 
> 
> 19081104 Omiros.jpg
> 
> ...


Το ΟΜΗΡΟΣ είχε μια σύντομη παρουσία στις ελληνικές θάλασσες. Το βρίσκουμε και σε αυτή την αγγελία το 1910 να ταξιδεύει μέχρι το Βατούμι της Γεωργίας. 
omiros 1910.jpg

Είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1877 στο Sunderland για Βρετανούς ως LAFFITTE αλλά το επόμενο έτος πουλήθηκε σε Ισπανούς που διατήρησαν το όνομα του μέχρι που το πούλησαν το 1908 σε Συριανούς. Εδώ βλέπουμε ένα εισητήριο για το πλοίο όταν ανήκε στην ισπανική Cia Sevillana.
laffitte.jpg

Το 1912 ύψωσε τουρκική σημαία για Ελληνες της Πόλης και μετονομάστηκε HUDAVENDIGIAR. Διαλύθηκε το 1926 στην Πόλη.

----------


## Ellinis

> Και αφού λύσαμε ένα, ας βάλουμε ένα άλλο "άγνωστο" το ΛΟΥΛΟΥ που ταξίδευε από Πειραιά έως Βόλο μέσω Ευβοϊκού. Το μηχανουργείο Περράκη που αναφέρει ήταν τότε στην οδό Αριστείδου άρα μάλλον στα Λεμονάδικα έδενε το "πετρελαιόπλοιον"...
> 
> loulou.jpg


Πέντε χρόνια αργότερα μια νέα είδηση για το μικρό σκάφος που αφορά τη μετονομασία του σε ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΘΥΜΙΑΝΗ. Μιας και το εκκλησάκι με αυτό το όνομα βρίσκεται στα Σφακιά, ίσως και το καραβάκι να κατέληξε στις τοπικές συγκοινωνίες της περιοχής.

----------

